# Help please



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

As i am a bit of a novice i need some help please, can someone point me too some free plans to make a "simple" jig for making tenon and mortise's, my first project requires this joint to be used quite a bit and a jig would be brilliant, unfortuanatly I can't afford the shop bought ones costing several hundreds of £'s :no: and to be honest i'm not sure how some companies justify their jig prices, anyway i need a simple jig to cut mortise and tenons, mainly in 3" x 2" timber that isn't to difficult to make and use or maybe someone knows a cheapish one to buy say under £50 ?
thank you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, We can help you build a simple jig to use with your plunge router. You will need a square, 1" guide bushing and a 1/2 or 3/4" wood chisel. What you will be making is a jig like the one shown in this thread: http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/29562-simple-jig-installing-t-track.html#post243480
What brand/model is your router? Do you have a router table?


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Mike
looking at the jig in the thread i'm not sure how that will cut tenon's ? 
the router is a Erbauer 2100w 1/2in job which my wife bought me for my 50th birthday, however she also bought me a 30 piece kit of cutters which are 1/4" not her fault she didn't realise, still i have a 1/4" collet etc so they can still be used, I do have a router table mike but it's still in the box after 2 years:yes4: I am looking for a cheap router to fix into the router table on a permenant basis. my workshop isn't very big and at the moment is being transformed, with an 8' x 8' extention and some new tools so i can start making some stuff (well thats the idea  ) i'm partly disabled as well mike so limited to what i can do, (nothing to physicaly demanding) although normaly turn my hands to most things quite well. If i had the money I would just buy the trend tenon and mortice jig but at £200 + UK I can't justify that kind of money, however I do need to be able to cut tenons and mortices, I did think about a tenon jig for my table saw but the thing about using the router is you can do everything with one tool which appeals to me.
thanks
Keith


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, the jig will handle the job. Your router came with a 30 mm guide bushing and you will build your jig with 30 mm between the bars. With a 1" plunge cutting bit all you will need to do is square up the corners of your mortise with a chisel. Clamping your jig across the work piece will let you make perfectly square cuts on the tenons. I will be building this jig on Saturday and will take a couple photos showing how to use it for your project.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks Mike thats very kind of you
much appreciated


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry iv'e been away for a week on holliday in Scotland
have you had chance to sort the pictures and instructions out yet please Mike ?
thanks
Keith


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Keith,
Look in my downloads, pages 6, 7 + here you will find a simple way to cut the two joints.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

ohh ok Derek will do


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

I am experimenting with various designs for new base plates at the moment


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't know why they don't make the guide bushing size universal to all routers, mine are 90mm dia ?


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

I was going to make some new guide bushes by cutting a dozen or so 90mm metal disc's then drilling the center out and welding different sizes of tube into the hole, but I think it's easier making a new base that will take one of the guide bushings kits ?


----------



## South coast (Oct 17, 2011)

What is the best way to obtain guide bushings for a GMC 1200 router?
But a new plate or ask for ?
Its a learning curve!
Thanks greatly
South Coast


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You should have a steel plate with the router to let you fit the guides right in place..
If not you can make your own easy out of plastic..


======




South coast said:


> What is the best way to obtain guide bushings for a GMC 1200 router?
> But a new plate or ask for ?
> Its a learning curve!
> Thanks greatly
> South Coast


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

South coast said:


> What is the best way to obtain guide bushings for a GMC 1200 router?
> But a new plate or ask for ?
> Its a learning curve!
> Thanks greatly
> South Coast


G’day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

Check out carbatec > Router Accessories : CARBA-TEC

They have a universal plate and guide bushings.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

it certainly is a learning curve, still I guess that's part of the fun and I enjoy the problem solving part anway, keeps my brain active. Wish I had a lathe (metal) one day I will get one as they are damn usefull bits of kit for knocking things up. I have noticed that many of the companies that make "universal" kits never mention "Erbauer" for some reason. I spoke with a friend who owns a timber company and he uses Erbauer routers, he said they have been faultless and excellent value for money. I won a Black and Decker router yesterday off ebay brand new and unopened for £26 the KW900 which will eventually go in the router table but is a lot lighter and I think the guide bushing kit actually fits this router.
thanks


----------



## firemedic826 (Nov 7, 2011)

using this sketch of the bottom of your router. marked with the large center circle and the blue circle is the opening for the bit. and the red dots are where the mounting screws are located. buy a 12 inch by 12 inch clear lexan / plexyglass that is 3/8 thick and mount 2 bearings that are 1/4 inch ID and 1/2 inch OD on simple bolts. on the outside of the router base. this way you can cut your mortise by aligning the bearing guides on each outside of the work piece and your mortise will be centered in the piece. an advantage of this is you are only limited to the thickness of the work piece by the spacing of the outer guides.


----------



## firemedic826 (Nov 7, 2011)

oh forgot to mention. for mortises that are close to the end of a work piece. you will want to narrow the guides in closer to the center of the jig. as long as the guides are marked in mirrored locations across the jig base you will automatically self center the bit in the work piece. this may mean you will have to buy a larger dia bit for the mortise. depending on the size. then using a chisel you can square up the inner corners. as for the tenons. i usually hand cut them with a fine tooth dove tail saw and cut them a bit proud of the mortise and fine tune the fit with a chisel or plane. 

If this doesnt work for you, you can always go "old school" and cut them by hand with a chisel and mallet!

hope this helps.

John


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Keith

Where are you in the UK? Many model engineering societies have workshops and joining one will give you access to a lathe.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Tazkb said:


> Don't know why they don't make the guide bushing size universal to all routers, mine are 90mm dia ?


The sort of "standard" in the UK is generally reckoned to be the Elu/Trend guide bushing, as used on routers like the Elu MOF96, Trend T5, deWalt DW625, Einheil OF3-808, etc. If you get a conversion sub-base like one of the Trend models (or better yet, make your own one) it should be possible to get a cheapish set on steel guide bushes, such as the Axminster singles or set. This page on the Trend web site may also help you

On the subject of jigs, Trend also publish some useful jigs in their Knowledge Base section which you may well find useful. I'd recommend a browse around there to all members, but you might well finfd the mortise jig, adjustable mortise jig, tenon jig and adjustable housing jig of interest

Regards

Phil


----------

